# danish oil and water based polyurethane



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a lot of water based polyurethane left from refinishing my floors.
Can I use it on oil based tint or danish oil?


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 9, 2006)

Bert, I use water based lacquer and poly over oil based stain all the time with no problems, so you shouldn't have any, either.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Bert-- Sure can. Just make sure the Danish Oil is thoroughly cured.

I usually let it sit between 7 and 10 days before applying my water-based poily.

-Gerry


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

I use water based poly on top of oil finishes all the time. Just let ithe oil dry thorougly before applying the poly. I usually only let stuff dry overnight and have never had a problem.


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

Being another Don I agree with Don with the following caveat, if you wet sand (or just sand) the oil based finish prior to applying the water based one, it is good to let things rest a bit to ensure all the newly exposed bits have cured. I have had a previous finish "curdle" if I didn't wait. May not happen that often but when it does it seems to be the critical piece of that special project.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

What Gerry said.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

thank you all.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Will the water based polyurethane raise the grain?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Bert-I've never had a problem with it raising the grain on pieces treated with Danish Oil.

I think the Danish Oil provides enough of a seal that it shouldn't be an issue, but if you are concerned about that, a quick coat of shellac as Barry suggested should remove all doubt.

-Gerry


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you Gerry and Merry Christ-mas to all.


----------

